# How to get rid of separator line over no signature?



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 20, 2012)

Deleted my signature. I still have the line that used to appear between text and signature. Can't get rid of line.

Other people post with no line but all my posts have the line. Is there any way to get rid of it until you set a new signature?

Or is it like once you get the line you cannot ever get rid of it?


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 20, 2012)

Try again Greg.  You left some invisible formatting in your signature.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 20, 2012)

I tried that a few times. Didn't work. I tried several times over the last several days to get rid of it.

Odd thing, the line was here when I posted this topic, but now it has disappeared. You didn't do something behind the curtains did you?

Anyway thanks!


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 20, 2012)

I did.. I removed the invisible formatting in your signature.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I've done that several times including setting and deleting a new signature. I've fiddled with the font size too, because my old signature was size 1 and I think the default is size 2. Several times I've set a signature, saved it, then went back and either (1) put the cursor at the end of the line and used backspace until it would backspace no more, or (2) used ctrl-A to select the entire box, then delete key. Neither worked for me.

Is there some other way I could have deleted the invisible formatting? Is it something a user can do or do you need an admin account?

Let me know if there's any way a member can do this without assistance. Or otherwise next time I'll just PM you my request.

It was the font=1 formatting, right?

Thanks!


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 20, 2012)

It was the font formatting.  You need to switch editors to see the BBCode.  Use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





button.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay thanks. I didn't even know there were "editors."


----------

